# What is this beautiful snake?& how much would you pay?



## wattso (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2004)

You can't see the tail...so I am wondering if it is some sort of sea snake?
The sheen and shape of the head would seem to indicate it may be aquatic.
No idea what it is though.


----------



## grahamh (Feb 7, 2004)

It looks like Aspidites Chromocephalus or possibly A. Metallicus.

Fantastic looking snake !!

G


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 7, 2004)

I *think* it is the slatey grey snake _Stegonotus cucullatus_ from far northern Australia. The photo in the Ehmann book shows a similar glossy snake bit without the metallic shine. If it is the SG then SnakesNt ( http://www.snakesnt.com/ ) has then for sale for $200.
Incedentally the slatey-grey first came to my attention when one bit Sir Crickey and he desperately leafed though the Ehmann book to find out what species bit him


----------



## bkgone (Feb 7, 2004)

looks like a water python


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Scales count seems to low to be a python. All land snakes except pythons have a scale count around 30 while pythons have about 60. This translates as non-pythons scales look bigger.


----------



## bkgone (Feb 7, 2004)

what do u mean by it has 30 scales?


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 7, 2004)

scale counts are done around the middle of the snake, from belly scale around to belly-scale. exclusive of the belly scale. And it looks like I was wrong with the numbers, it is 35 or more for pythons and 24 or less for other snakes pps:


----------



## varanus (Feb 7, 2004)

Cryptophis nigrescens maybe


----------



## cwarren72 (Feb 7, 2004)

I would have thought water python


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Non of the _Cryptophis nigrescens_ that I have seen have had that shine and they have had a fatter head. I'm talking about animals in the gold coast area, this doesn't mean other variations don't have that shine.
Here is a photo of a gold coast _Cryptophis nigrescens_ that I took a couple of years ago
http://150.101.58.70/thumbnails.php?id=Snake_Small_Eyed_Snake .
This page also documents some foolish behavior on my part regarding this snake.


----------



## sxereturn (Feb 7, 2004)

Is it Australian? Looks similar to a Sunbeam snake...


----------



## craig (Feb 7, 2004)

i would say small eye snake


----------



## marc (Feb 7, 2004)

$200 for a slatey that healthy and if it has a tail


----------



## wattso (Feb 7, 2004)

Sxereturn closest so far, very close ,but its not australian, non ven too. PROPER NAME PLEASE. Same snake hatchy and head shot


----------



## marc (Feb 7, 2004)

looks like the same snake I posted awhile ago, Loxocemus bicolor.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=download&id=232


----------



## wattso (Feb 7, 2004)

Nope, close though


----------



## marc (Feb 7, 2004)

stumps me :cry: where is kevyn when ya need him???


----------



## marc (Feb 7, 2004)

misty snake


----------



## wattso (Feb 7, 2004)

nope. ............clue: likes very high humidity.  most funive had in while. God id love one of these. sigh.


----------



## marc (Feb 7, 2004)

colubrid or boa? I would say its a boa


----------



## wattso (Feb 7, 2004)

Non venomous burrowing species.........................They do constrict though!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2004)

What ever it is...it's pretty.


----------



## stockeh (Feb 7, 2004)

ill take two


----------



## Rina (Feb 7, 2004)

Nobody has suggested a Macleay's but I realize they don't burrow. Don't really know. When do we get the answer Wattso?


----------



## Springherp (Feb 7, 2004)

i seem to remember that particular burrowing python in a book i read years ago where they reffered to it as a new world python??


----------



## wattso (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok......sxereturn and marc came closest. The snake is called a sunbeam snake but not L.bicolor marc mentioned. It is Xenopeltis unicolor from china and s.e.asia . beatiful snake indeed. i will add here some relative url's with info.
http://www.kingsnake.com/rockymountain/RMHPages/RMHsunbeam.htm
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Bluffs/8071/reptile/xeno.html
http://www.coloherp.org/cb-news/Vol-29/cbn-0210/Sunbeam.php
http://www.ecologyasia.com/Vertebrates/sunbeam_snake.htm
And the species marc mentioned below~ new world sunbeam snake
http://www.vpi.com/5VPIBreeders/NewWorldSunbeamSnake/NewWorldSunbeamSnake.htm


----------



## Reptiboy (Feb 17, 2004)

It looks like Xenopeltis unicolor to me.


----------



## Adam (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks good can I buy one?


----------



## spottedpython (Feb 22, 2004)

that is the most prettiest snake i've ever seen wattso


----------



## Tommo (Feb 22, 2004)

sorry spottedpython your abit late. Wattso was kicked out before you joined


----------



## kevyn (Feb 23, 2004)

> sorry spottedpython your abit late. Wattso was kicked out before you joined



Did I miss something?


----------



## Tommo (Feb 23, 2004)

look back in the forum and you can see the post. i think its called terminated or something like that


----------



## sydneygoldsales.com (Mar 2, 2004)

It is a Rainbow snake !!

I held one in Thailand about 2 weeks ago at a snake farm. This photo is taken a bit far away to show the rainbow effect like the original photo on this post but it looks identical including the flat rounded head.


----------



## zoe (Mar 2, 2004)

lol your facial features are striking!


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 2, 2004)

If I'd just come back from Thailand I'd want to keep my identity secret too


----------

